# THIS is disconcerting!



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...-chill-record-number-americans-not-having-sex

Ugh -- younger generation isn't having as much sex? Ugh. Doesn't bode well....

Weird though from what my son (25y.o) said during his H.S. days -- almost EVERYONE was having sex, so not sure what to make of this.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

jlg07 said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...-chill-record-number-americans-not-having-sex
> 
> Ugh -- younger generation isn't having as much sex? Ugh. Doesn't bode well....
> 
> Weird though from what my son (25y.o) said during his H.S. days -- almost EVERYONE was having sex, so not sure what to make of this.


Video games, movies, and cell phones. 
Something about movies definitely not conducive to good sex life.

Then add lower sperm and testosterone count from gender bender hormone mimicry and recipe for platonism.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jlg07 said:


> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...-chill-record-number-americans-not-having-sex
> 
> Ugh -- younger generation isn't having as much sex? Ugh. Doesn't bode well....
> 
> Weird though from what my son (25y.o) said during his H.S. days -- almost EVERYONE was having sex, so not sure what to make of this.


On the plus side, that’s (hopefully) fewer kids that will be raised by millennials.

Which is AWESOME.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...Millennials make my brain bleed.



https://vimeo.com/141319160


----------



## SuburbanDad (Jul 31, 2018)

The guys are gaming all day. Less hassle.

My eldest is in college and there does not seem to be a slowdown in hooking up from the women's side of it. But then again all of her friend group are athletes and usually date other athletes. These guys don't have time to play Minecraft or whatever it is.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My youngest left home about four years ago. He would have stayed, as his schedule was such that he rarely ran into us. Then my wife's work schedule changed, and she kept walking in on him. Of course, his mom's go to was asking the young lady if she was staying for dinner. As a consequence, there are a few girls who got with my boy and got a good meal to boot. Can't understand young people not sampling potential future partners. Then again, my city was saddened by something called an "incel" who took out his frustrations using a rented van, and careening down a sidewalk. All I had to say about the incident was, "Dude, if you were that hard up, I would have given you the hundred for a hooker, for Chrissakes."


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, 
Less sex in an overpopulated world isn't all that disconcerting.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Interestingly, it says that 23% of people 18-29 aren't having sex.

Also, 29% of men 18-29 aren't having sex.

So, that means (assuming a 50/50 distribution by gender), that 17% of women 18-29 aren't having sex.

So, are the 83% of young women who are having sex having sex with 71% of young men, are they having sex with older men or some of each?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Well,
> Less sex in an overpopulated world isn't all that disconcerting.


Well it's the educated kids that aren't having sex, not the uneducated and just plain low IQ kids.
So we will be left will real dumb junguns hanging around.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Buddy400 said:


> Interestingly, it says that 23% of people 18-29 aren't having sex.
> 
> Also, 29% of men 18-29 aren't having sex.
> 
> ...


I'd guess some of each, and don't forget some w/ other females.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Of all the things I thought I'd live to see, old people complaining about young people not having enough sex wasn't one of them.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> So, are the 83% of young women who are having sex having sex with 71% of young men, are they having sex with older men or some of each?


Older men, like me.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> Well it's the educated kids that aren't having sex, not the uneducated and just plain low IQ kids.
> So we will be left will real dumb junguns hanging around.


At least they'll take the nursing home jobs, lacking better opportunities. We'll all eventually need them, I fear - and having to rely on such is a real fear as well.


----------



## jywilli69 (Apr 3, 2019)

StillSearching said:


> Well it's the educated kids that aren't having sex, not the uneducated and just plain low IQ kids.
> So we will be left will real dumb junguns hanging around.


 That is a lie if I ever heard one. A lot of educated kids are smart
on hiding things, but can't hide it if you get knocked up. My son has enough sense to watch out who he plays with, because there 
are a lot of girls who can't keep their legs closed. No I am not saying guys are saints, they are just as worst as girls are.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This sort of thing comes in waves though doesn't it? I can't remember where I read it, but I believe I've read or maybe heard some podcast discussing these waves of fertility. I can't remember what they were attributing it to. I want to say wealth but I'm not certain. I'm sure someone can help me out. 

Boy this post seems real dumb as I proof read it. Lol. Oh well, it's no secret I'm an idiot.


----------

